# Clint's Loopy - Is Here



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2003)

What is it........ Clint's Loopy, is a single point of contact loop...A loop with only one knot. 

Having a loop tied on above and below the nock such as the original d-loop, means eventually the knots try to meet each other in the middle or start to pinch the nock.....not a huge amount but the consistancy of each shoot will be less than having a single knot. 

It shoots just like a rope release, but once again it is more consistant because it is locked into place. Something to try, those of you shooting with eliminator buttons and rope release...... try shooting 90mtrs with the eliminator button in its normal shooting position under the nock...then remove the button and shoot with rope right under the nock....you will notice your shafts going high.......... I have done this and with my bow speed, if my rope on the release happen to catch one serving thickness lower or if the eliminator starts to wear, then it results in high or low shots...and at 90mtrs it can mean big differences in score. 

This system is more accurate, more consistant and more efficient than anything else out there......and being that there is less contact or less material hanging off the bow string, there would have to be some increase in bow speed also. 

I am making them to suit lengths that are required for each individual and the are $8 each or 2 for $15...... just measure from the back side of the bow string to the inside of the loop and I can make to suit. 



Cheers 
Clint 

http://clintsloopy.com/
_________________
Staff Shooter for 
MATHEWS SOLOCAM 
CARTER RELEASES 
BCY-452X 
DOINKER STABILIZERS 
COPPER JOHN SIGHTS 
SPECIALTY SUPER SCOPES 
EASTON 
TASMANIAN INSTITUTE OF SPORT


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Clint, 

Nice to see you and alot of the other international shooters at Vegas.  


I thought you'd be taller. 

Is a press necessary to install and are any nock height adjustments needed?


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*loopy for Bowtech bow*

Clint, I just saw your loopy.
It sounds good.

Can you make one with string for my Bowtech 2005 Target constitution bow?

regards,
Francisco.
Madrid
Spain.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2003)

No press needed to install and you can have it on the bow ready to go in about 5 minutes.

Its a seperate item, so it can attach to any bow.

If you shoot with a rope release then you wont need to make any adjustment...even with if your shooting the standard d-loop I would think that any adjustment to the clintsloopy would be minor.

Suits hunting or target shooting.

Good thingys come in small packages


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*ok thanks*

Copy.
Ok, thanks.

best regards,
Francisco
Madrid
Spain


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*Loopy*

Can we get any pics? Would like to see it!


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

Archery Technologies, Inc of Payette, ID (1-800-711-4501) has been making these for some time now - if they're still around - I really like them, but see no significant advantage over tie on loops. The name for the Archery Technologies one was very lack-luster "THE LOOP" and has patent pending all over it. It can be attached with a single point or a double, above and below knock, all depends how you thread the thing on your string. Totally ingenius however  
They do work well!
John


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Seems to me, and I am going to be proved wrong I can feel it, that this defeats the purpose of a D loop, which is primarily to eliminate the pre-load on the arrow. I quit shooting a release with an attached rope about 12 years ago because of that, and it appears that this would do the same thing as that did...


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2003)

If you click the link at the bottom of the first post, you will able to see it


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



xring_assassin said:


> Archery Technologies, Inc of Payette, ID (1-800-711-4501) has been making these for some time now - if they're still around - I really like them, but see no significant advantage over tie on loops. The name for the Archery Technologies one was very lack-luster "THE LOOP" and has patent pending all over it. It can be attached with a single point or a double, above and below knock, all depends how you thread the thing on your string. Totally ingenius however
> They do work well!
> John


--------------

Hello
Old to you, new to me i would like a pick so i could give my view on the subject.

Thanks
Later
Unk


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Freeman said:


> If you click the link at the bottom of the first post, you will able to see it


I'm not sure they've quite caught on to that Clint.


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Save everyone some headaches:

Looks interesting... I might need to order one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2005)

psychobowz said:


> Seems to me, and I am going to be proved wrong I can feel it, that this defeats the purpose of a D loop, which is primarily to eliminate the pre-load on the arrow. I quit shooting a release with an attached rope about 12 years ago because of that, and it appears that this would do the same thing as that did...



This is one of those things that on paper seems to be the way to go but in reality doesn't really matter to much either way. Vegas was won by a guy that uses the loop under the arrow, same concept but Clints is smaller in size. DC uses a loop on either side of the arrow and he shoots really well also. Some archers need to put a little downward pressure to keep the arrow on the rest. 

I have been messing with something similar. I take actual srting material and make about 20 raps on posts 4.5" apart tie the ends and serve about half of it then loop it around itself. The finished product looks very similar to Clints loopy. The only problem I have run into is that the knot is so small that it causes the centre seving to seperate, so you have to make sure it's on good and tight


----------



## Harald (Sep 12, 2003)

Guess the Beiter Hunter nock models is on its way out ......


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks to those for purchasing Clint's Loopy...the loopy is heading for France, Finland, Sweden, Hong Kong, Japan and USA

Cheers
Clint


----------



## Antler Junky (Nov 1, 2009)

Im interested in buying a few loopys from [email protected]


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Antler Junky said:


> Im interested in buying a few loopys from [email protected]


Have you looked at the date of the last post? About 8 years ago.


----------



## Freeman (Apr 7, 2003)

I am no longer making them for sale BUT... if you want to visit www.cfarchery.com and purchase my book "Compound Archery My Way" you will find a chapter showing you how to go about making a loopy.

Clint


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

There is a video on youtube by GRIV showing how these are made.


----------

